

Writing a StarCraft Bot in F# - tpiddy
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/chrsmith/archive/2010/03/18/writing-a-starcraft-bot-in-f.aspx

======
phren0logy
I don't use Visual Studio or any of the .Net languages, but F# strikes me as
pretty cool. For those who are using it, how does it compare to the experience
of coding in ocaml? I'm guessing that the Visual Studio tooling and libraries
add something compelling?

~~~
nathanwdavis
Yes, you get the Intellisense, debugging, analysis tools, etc from Visual
Studio (which are quite nice). More importantly, you get the ability to use
any existing .net assembly, including .net itself (kind of like some of the
JVM-based functional languages get access to Java).

~~~
phren0logy
Thanks, it looks like it might be a nice way to learn an ML dialect, once I
have time to dig into it.

------
jf
If you're interested in learning more, Ben Webber did a talk on the AIIDE 2010
StarCraft competition at SHDH36 that is worth watching:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbjsL5E1Idw>

------
nathanwdavis
I'm currently reading Chris Smith's (author of this post) book 'Programming
F#' (the iPhone app version). I highly recommend it if you are interested in
F#.

~~~
m0nastic
As he's now working for Google (<http://achrissmith.blogspot.com/2010/05/one-
month-in.html>) I wonder if he's still involved with F# (Google employees not
being able to use Windows and all).

update: To answer my own question, I asked him, and he responded:
<http://twitter.com/aChrisSmith/status/21929022794>

I love the internet.

